# Need help fixing POS laptop!



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I have an hp...but that's about all I know, heh. It was working fine last night, and this morning when I got up to use it, it powers on and everything like normal, but the screen just stays completely black. After a few minutes, it will restart on its own, but still has the black screen. 

Has anybody had this problem before? How do I fix it?

:sad: Help my poor laptop come back from the dead. 



PS - Just because I'm angry, I've had far too many problems with hp. No more computer buying from them.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

OMG, something similar happened to me not too long ago. It sounds like your operating system is not reloading. Are you running XP or Vista?

What I had to do was hit F8 while rebooting my computer (I run XP) and chose the option Restore to Last Known Good Configuration (or something like that). Luckily, all my files were still there, but I had to reisntall a lot of my programs. My poor computer still has not recovered (the crash jacked up my printer drivers). I can still use my computer for basic things though.


----------



## Therapist (Nov 16, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> I have an hp...but that's about all I know, heh. It was working fine last night, and this morning when I got up to use it, it powers on and everything like normal, but the screen just stays completely black. After a few minutes, it will restart on its own, but still has the black screen.
> 
> Has anybody had this problem before? How do I fix it?
> 
> ...


If it's a dv2000/6000/9000, you don't fix this. I don't have enough posts here to link the extended warranty information for you, but google "HP Limited Warranty Service Enhancement" and click the first link that shows up.

It's a known issue with certain dv*000 series HP laptops caused by the fact that they chose a really, really stupid place to put the video chipset on the board and the heat [blah blah solder blah blah reball blah blah boring tech shit]. Make sure your model number is on that warranty list and send it back. Even if it's technically outside the 24 month warranty extension on top of your original 12 month warranty, if you bitch enough to the person on the phone they'll still do it for free.


----------



## Therapist (Nov 16, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> OMG, something similar happened to me not too long ago. It sounds like your operating system is not reloading. Are you running XP or Vista?
> 
> What I had to do was hit F8 while rebooting my computer (I run XP) and chose the option Restore to Last Known Good Configuration (or something like that). Luckily, all my files were still there, but I had to reisntall a lot of my programs. My poor computer still has not recovered (the crash jacked up my printer drivers). I can still use my computer for basic things though.


This has nothing to do with the operating system; the laptop is never reaching POST, otherwise she would see the HP logo prior to the black screen.

If you did something to your OS that made Last Known Good Configuration the only viable option, it was user error or a faulty Windows Update.


----------

